# Maca and goji berries



## Dodge (Jan 11, 2009)

Both goji berries and maca, several internet sites claim, raise testosterone and energy levels way above your average level. One site even claimed maca has 'steroidal properties'. These claims are very similar to ZMA.
Now, ive tried both. Dried goji berries from tescos were infact very good, i felt more alert, energised, confident(im shy as fuck) and ready to go. Asda brand (these are UK based shops/supermarkets) didnt have any effect and tasted worse. Holland &Barret's brand (Neal's Yard, mabe an international brand) must have a pesticide i cant handle because small amounts gave me stomach ache and lots made me throw up, and i usualy have a good stomache...so i cant comment on those.

Maca was good for not feeling tired, but thats about it that i noticed. I got liquid extract online and was expensive for the size considering i didnt notice a huge effect.

Anyone else tried these as additions to or as alternatives to suppliments?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 11, 2009)

dont know about its effect on testosterone, but ive heard goji berries are the shit when it comes to antioxidants.


----------



## Dodge (Feb 27, 2009)

so theres not that much more info on that subject to be had? lol

yeah they wipe the floor with the common fruits with antioxidants


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 27, 2009)

supposedly.  Dried out renders different nutritional values opposed to a fresh fruit though.


----------



## Dodge (Feb 27, 2009)

and extract? that means that its artificialy recreated in a lab, right? but they word it so tht you dont realise that, or so i heard anyway.

too bad you cant get the real fresh fruit, and the juice is like 25 actual juice and the rest is sugar, flavour, colour, shit, extra water and whatever


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't speak for these things in particular, but every new, exotic fruit or berry or meat nowadays is the greatest fucking antioxidant or liver support or anabolic agent or protein or the best carb etc. It all turns out to be pure marketing bullshit with a placebo effect thrown in.


----------



## bukkai (May 27, 2010)

I don't know what effect goji berries have on anything except my oatmeal. Organic dried goji berries taste great and are a good alturnative to brown suger in oatmeal. I use almons goji and a scoop of whey protein in my outmeal for a great breakfast. Leaves me smiling everytime.


----------



## hubbardkrubbard (May 29, 2010)

these things are delicious.....


----------



## dave 236 (May 29, 2010)

I know nothing about goji berries, but maca seems to increase  libido.I would say from the xperience my wife and i have had it works better for women in that respect.


----------

